# CIRCC eXAM?



## NJcoder (Aug 10, 2009)

I wanted opinions and thought on the future of IR and cardiovascular coding....do you think that the CIRCC credential will be beneficial to have and make yourself more marketable?  Or, will most hospitals not even care or recoginize it?  Is  becoming an IR & Cardiovascular coding/auditing possible as a lucrative career to have?


----------



## DOVERRED (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive heard there is and will a big demand for  this especially as the baby boomer get even older....


----------

